# Disney World Florida 2010 Photos



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Evening,

I've not long been back from a holiday to Disney World, Florida. I thought I would share a few photos from various parks over the two weeks.

It was a great holiday but far too much walking!










-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-







​


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice pic's, not long till i'm over next.................


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great shots.

I got offered a job there. Turned them down. Didn't wanna work for a Mickey Mouse organization!

Also I recognize that Goofy B*****d in one of the shots. Forget his name now!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics,we came back 4 weeks ago,pure walking but worth every penny.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

mk2jon said:


> Great pics,we came back 4 weeks ago,pure walking but worth every penny.


Defo worth the money!

Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

been 4 times and now i wanna go again sooooooooo bad :0


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

lovely pics!! i know what you mean by the walking i love disney but you never get to relax properly as you would by the beach, one of the reasons we decided not to go this year. Might have to start looking at next years brochures though! Cinderellas castle is my favourite !


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

We LOVE Disney and our plan is to go again, been about 6 times already, for our silver wedding in 2 years.
Great pics and I recognise many from our favourite park, Animal Kingdom


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks all :thumb:

It was my 3rd time. Really enjoyed Animal Kingdom too as it wasn't fully finished last time I went. 

You really need a 3 week break when you go to Disney...2 weeks at Disney and a relaxing week at a beach resort!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice pics - gotta love Disney


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice photos


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Thanks all :thumb:
> 
> It was my 3rd time. Really enjoyed Animal Kingdom too as it wasn't fully finished last time I went.
> 
> You really need a 3 week break when you go to Disney...2 weeks at Disney and a relaxing week at a beach resort!


completely agree, i went for the first time last April. realy wasnt expecting to be soooo tired on a holiday!!

did discovery cove and everything, such an amazing place, people are really friendly. We booked to go back April 2012 - cannot wait!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Great pics love number 5 :thumb:

What sort of shutter speeds do you use to catch fireworks ?

Love Florida 2006 last time i went need to get back there


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice pics, I know lot of walking but such a nice place u can't not enjoy Disney. Love the epcot pictures, did they still have leave a legend plaques, I have got one there lol !!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.



GAZA62 said:


> Great pics love number 5 :thumb:
> 
> What sort of shutter speeds do you use to catch fireworks ?
> 
> Love Florida 2006 last time i went need to get back there


:thumb:

Fireworks were just taken in auto setting.



nuttynats said:


> Very nice pics, I know lot of walking but such a nice place u can't not enjoy Disney. Love the epcot pictures, did they still have leave a legend plaques, I have got one there lol !!


Thanks. Think we saw those plaques in a few parks.


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

Fantastic pictures, i love going to Disney!!:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks. Think we saw those plaques in a few parks.[/QUOTE]

Really they were only at epcot when I went. Did u do one ?? It's nice cos when u go back there u can go and find it. Was it 2 weeks u were there, Bet u did not have enough time to fit every thing in ?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

nuttynats said:


> Thanks. Think we saw those plaques in a few parks.
> 
> Really they were only at epcot when I went. Did u do one ?? It's nice cos when u go back there u can go and find it. How long was you there for ?? Bet u did not have enough time to fit every thing in ?


There were plaques on the way into Magic Kingdom too. I didn't see anywhere to actually make and buy a plaque.

We went for 2 weeks which was perfect to do everything in Disney. We stayed at the Disney All Star Music hotel so had all the transport included. I've also stayed at Disney Port Orleans and Caribbean Beach which were very nice but to be fair your never at the hotel so All Star was perfect.

We pretty much did everything in the Disney Parks plus Downtown etc. We didn't bother with Universal, sea world etc as we didn't want to rush around the parks and not take in the whole Disney experience!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a wee bit of advice that we were given and have used to good effect on our visits.
We do parks for 2/3 days then a day at one of their water parks, then the same again. Great for a break and a chill. 
I thoroughly recommend Summit Plummet as a water slide. I was one of the daft ones that waited for 2 hours in a Q then they closed the park for a passing storm, re-opened it, another wait of about 1 hour. All for a shot that lasts about 6 seconds and leaves you pulling the biggest wedgie out for the rest of the day.

Just noticed, You stayed at all the places we have been, loved Port Orleans and want to stay in the Animal Kingdom hotel next time. It helps that my better 3/4s gets a great rate being in the travel trade.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

GAZA62 said:


> Great pics love number 5 :thumb:
> 
> What sort of shutter speeds do you use to catch fireworks ?
> 
> Love Florida 2006 last time i went need to get back there


The first fireworks shot was in 1/4 of a second.

Also, whats happened to the quality in the last image on the castle? I can't get any EXIF data on it.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I was last there 2 years ago and I love the place. Hopefully go back when my child is a bit older now.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

I see my bike is where I left it.

Great pics.


----------

